# Reason for partial recording, for wife



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

When my wife gets a partial recording for a show she really wanted to see the end of, TiVo should have a way to show the reason why.
Reasons such as,
Someone in your house hold changed the channel.
Power Failure.
Signal lost.
TiVo needed to record a commerical.
TiVo needed to restart

Right now there is no stated reason. I suspect #1.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

> Someone in your house hold changed the channel.


You can also ask people if they changed the channel (and sometimes people stop recordings manually) - the guilty looking one did it.


> Power Failure.


Tivo tells you when there was a power failure 


> Signal lost.


a lost signal would result in a partial green bar on the display and the rest of the 60 minute bar would be blank. if the channel changed the bar would be all green, but only 41 minutes. 


> TiVo needed to record a commerical.


Tivo doesn't cancel or interrupt scheduled recordings to record the teleworld programming


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

mick66 said:


> Tivo tells you when there was a power failure


I don't see it with a Roamio Basic.

There was a power outage yesterday evening and this morning I checked History to see if there were any problems with recordings. None were shown in History. Not true, there was only a partial recording of show, 9 minutes of a 60 minute program, meaning I am missing 51 minutes of recordings.

Partial recordings should be noted in History.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

jth tv said:


> I don't see it with a Roamio Basic.
> 
> There was a power outage yesterday evening and this morning I checked History to see if there were any problems with recordings. None were shown in History. Not true, there was only a partial recording of show, 9 minutes of a 60 minute program, meaning I am missing 51 minutes of recordings.
> 
> Partial recordings should be noted in History.


that is why the OP is a suggestion


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jth tv said:


> I don't see it with a Roamio Basic.
> There was a power outage yesterday evening and this morning I checked History to see if there were any problems with recordings. None were shown in History. Not true, there was only a partial recording of show, 9 minutes of a 60 minute program, meaning I am missing 51 minutes of recordings.
> Partial recordings should be noted in History.


Your run time can be seen if you are on cable. In Diagnostics, near the bottom, there is a number labeled Time Since OOB Tune Start. It's in seconds. With a Motorola M-Card, the CableCARD Status screen has run time at the top in DDDD HH:MM.

Yes, History should be more informative.


----------

